# First Glock



## Doublea17 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just got 30sf can't wait till Saturday to take it to the range. Everything I have read or seen on YouTube says it is a great gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never owned a G30, but I've shot a few owned by other folks; all were fine shooting, reliable pistols.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I hope you don't have BTF or weak ejection issues.


----------

